# Where to find an HR24-500...



## jory (Oct 14, 2006)

I currently have a HR20-700 which is getting a bit long in the tooth (frequent sound skips, and occasional video jumps)

Anyway, going online, I see the HR24-500 is now out, with decent reviews.

I went to the nearest Worst Buy, errrr, I meant Best Buy, to check the unit out.  Much to my surprise I was told they don't carry Direct TV equipment anymore. They canceled their deal with DTV.

So, where in the Portland, Oregon area can I find DTV hardware being sold? 
I know I COULD ask DTV, but have heard that you can't request a particular box. They'll send you whatever they have available. (Maybe another HR20.)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

As you have found out, DirecTV is weening themselves out of the big box retailers like Best Buy. I don't know who canceled whom. It hasn't been discussed here. Certainly Best Buy has demands they put on their suppliers, demands DirecTV might not have been able to meet. DirecTV also has demands that Best Buy might not have been able to meet, like Best Buy's sales staff be competent at selling the product. 

As for your situation, Solid Signal is a favorite around here. The HR24 will be $199 plus shipping.

Many have reported significant deals on the HR24-500 at Costco.

Good luck!


----------



## jory (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmmm... Costco?

I just so happen to be going there tomorrow!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Oops, sorry jory. Check Costco but my memory is for crap. Call me old. Historically they have been a DirecTV dealer but maybe not any more.

When I wrote Costco, I meant Overstock.com. Just a huge difference. My bad.


----------



## jory (Oct 14, 2006)

Overstock.com? Dude, that's a bum steer!  Nada, Zip there. 
Of course, I could be experiencing a brain fart also. I will continue to look!

However, Solid Signal looks good.  I kind of wanted to see one in person. Oh well, mayhaps that isn't going to happen. :-(

Thanks though!!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

jory said:


> I kind of wanted to see one in person. Oh well, mayhaps that isn't going to happen.


The HR24-500 First Look document is better than seeing it in person because you also get to see what is inside it!


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Well if you want to see one in person maybe Dex direct tv in your area. If it finds some listings call one and ask if they know of a place with a showroom. Otherwise not sure how unless someone here has one and lives near you, fun way to make a new friend, hehe.

My personal experiece, limited as it is, has been really good. The reduced size of the box, and speed are things I noticed right away. Haven't played with mediashare or PlayOn yet but not expecting any issues. Good luck on getting to see one in person but if you cant rest assured their good. The only neg is if they don't carry locals in your area. If they don't then you will need AM21 as well but I would think Portland is covered by now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I understand the desire to playtest one... but you can take it from me it's an improvement.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

I ordered one from eCost this week. $169 + tax & shipping. Shipped via UPS the day after I ordered it. Will be here Monday.


----------



## jory (Oct 14, 2006)

So what did you think of it? How was the install? Just a switchover, or more bothersome?


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Should be fairly simple, depending on your current setup.


----------

